# Fiber Cement Siding - Color in or Paint?



## austinbirdman (Nov 20, 2006)

I am about to order some Fiber Cement Siding (Hardiplank) to reside someone's addition and subsequently to reside the original asbestos siding on other parts of their home (it's part masonry, part siding). The James Hardie Web site touts something called ColorPlus, where they ship siding to you with color applied at the factory. Does anyone know if there are advantages to this vs. just ordering the Hardiplank pre-primed and painting it myself? The price I'm getting quoted for the regular pre-primed siding is $8.25 per 8 1/4 inch wide (7 inch showing) x 12-foot plank. (This is the premium smooth plank, more expensive than the rough sawmill style sold at Home Despot.) I don't know what the cost is for the ColorPlus, or if it's worth it. But I am kind of curious.


----------



## bethany14 (Nov 20, 2006)

The only trouble I'd see is wanting to paint any caulking, like around trim.  I haven't used the pre-painted, only the pre-primed.  If cost is a factor, just figure the extra cost of ordering it painted, and compare that to the cost of painting it yourself.  The only other downside I see is that you may have trouble matching the color for touch-ups down the road.  But most places can match just about any color, so that may not be a concern at all.
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 22, 2006)

The ColorPlus siding usally has its own caulking at least the siding I did last year did. Talk with the supplier you are getting this siding from.


----------

